# Betta 6 gallon tank-mates



## someninjamaster (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a well cycled 6 gallon tank with one betta in it. I was thinking about getting a tank-mate for it i was thinking about getting a mystery snail. Are there any fish that would be suitable for this size tank. sorry i just saw the sticky about the betta forum. Admin please move. thanks


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got two ADFs in a 5.5 with a betta. So long as you keep up with your water changes that works. Ditto a single mystery snail.

I can't think of a fish I would put in a 5.5 with a betta. I've tried putting a otto in there, but it doesn't grow enough algae to feed a single otto, and I couldn't get him to take spirulina.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

You could try some shrimp, but I'd watch at first to make sure he doesn't eat them.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you could get 6-8 pygmy corydoras catfish. They're tiny little guys (about an inch long max) so would have a very light bioload. They also stay on or near the bottom of your tank, unlike your betta, so they would stay out of each other's hair. If you do decide to get them, I would only add three at a time a week or two apart to avoid going through a mini-cycle, and they would really benefit from having a sand substrate to sift through looking for food.

Of course, every betta is different and some are far more aggressive than others, so you should still take care to be sure that the betta doesn't attack them.


----------

